# R33 GTS-t at Oulton Park 18th May 2011



## Chris Wilson (Aug 20, 2001)

Spec is in the text under the video. Got a bit of work done to modify the front camber recovery in roll, something I have been wanting to do for some time, and the Pilot Sport Cups I run on the front now work a LOT better in slow corners. Track slightly damp in patches, so some circumspection was shown 

YouTube - ‪Skyline R33 GTS-t at Oulton Park, May 2011‬‏


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Car sounds very sweet, love the gearbox whining away. Looks like you know the circuit pretty damn well too with good consistent lines. Nice one Chris, thanks for sharing.


----------

